# New bow



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, my little brother finally convinced me to join archery in 4-H. I will be hunting as well as competing with my new bow. It is the Matthew's Mission Craze. I would appreciate as many different views on this bow as possible. please contribute, negative or possitive


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure what your question is

BB


----------

